# Xbox One CPU boosted, console now in full production



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One CPU boosted, console now in full production*

Xbox chief marketing officer Yusuf Mehdi has confirmed that Xbox One is now in full production, having received a last minute performance-enhancing tweak.










Speaking at the Citi Global Technology Conference, as reported by GeekWire, Mehdi said the Xbox One’s CPU has been improved from 1.6 GHz to 1.75 GHz.

The console is now in its final form and being manufactured ready for its November launch, although Mehdi still could not give a solid release date.

Writing on NeoGAF, Xbox’s Albert Penello said that everything shown at PAX Prime (and, presumably, gamescom and other events earlier this year) were running on “1.6 boxes” and that developers “should start seeing” the increased CPU “soon”.

Penello also addressed rumors of production issues.

“Can I please finally get you over this ‘we’re having production issues’ thing that’s going around? We increased the GPU 6%. We increased the CPU almost 10%. We have been showing retail boxes. We are now in full production,” he said.

Sony has not announced the CPU speed of the PlayStation 4, by the way.

Source: VG24/7


----------

